# Warning:  Baking With Splenda Releases Dioxins



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't think anyone should be using Splenda anyway, when Stevia is available for those who don't want to use honey or sugar. Baking with Splenda is found to release dioxins, so beware...http://foodrevolution.org/blog/sucraloses-dioxin/


----------



## Falcon (Aug 19, 2014)

That's why I don't drink diet sodas  or use any kind of artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 19, 2014)

I was using Equal in my coffee.  When heated, that stuff turns to poison.  I don't use any artificial sweeteners any more.  The above article is horrifying.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2014)

If I wanted to use an artificial sweetener, I'd just use Stevia, it is more natural and much safer than the others.



> Pharmacy researchers from Malaysia’s University MARA have confirmed that *Stevia* isn’t just a healthy replacement for sugar – its constituents have the ability to treat diabetes by enhancing glucose absorption into the cells.
> 
> The research follows human clinical research illustrating that *Stevia* increases glucose control. In that study from Denmark’s Aarhus University, 12 type 2 diabetic patients were given stevioside isolated from the *Stevia* rebaudiana plant or a placebo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ina (Aug 19, 2014)

Sea, I have been  buying Stevia online for around ten years now, it's cheaper, and I enjoy it in my drinks. But I've never figured out how much to use in baking breads, cakes, and cookies. Do you have any idea on what the conversion measurements of Stevie to sugar is.:sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2014)

Good for you Ina! :yougogirl: Here's a conversion chart for the packets, the powder and the liquid, hope that helps! http://www.stevia.com/stevia_sugar_substitute.aspx


----------



## Ina (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Sea, that is exactly what I needed. I bought it in packets, bulk powder, and liquid form. In the fall I'm going to fire up my 1942 chambers stove, and do some baking. :thank you:


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## AprilT (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Sea for this article, I admit at first I was ready to poo, poo this one, but before I do such things, I always do a bit of digging on my own.  I've spent the better part of the last 30 or so minutes reading various studies, I'd not seen in years past even though they existed, but for some reason, I wasn't privy to them.  I'm sure partly due to wanting to believe Splenda wasn't too bad.  I don't tolerate stevia well and forget about the others, they all cause me to have massive headaches, I've only figure that out about the newer ones when I've drank or ate something and suddenly had a migraine come on and didn't know why and went to re-read a products ingredients and their on the label one of those sweeteners was listed.

Anyway, sucralose has been my go to for years and for years my doctors have not been able to determine what caused the onset of my seizure disorder or the sometimes immobilizing vertigo.  Well, I can't say with uncertainty that the sucralose is the culprit, but the time when I started having cognitive difficulties, partly, brought on by the seizures is about the time I started using splenda in mass quantities.  I love the stuff, I don't get the headaches from it and I enjoy the taste of most foods sweetened by it.  I'm going to do some more looking into it, but, looks like, I might have to wean myself off my favorite sweetner.  :sosad:  Life is so cruel.  LOL! I practically give up cake and cookies and don't drink soda, now this.  I'm going to have to revamp my whole way of eating dangonit.:what:

PS, but then again, according to this, the study was funded by the sugar industry so, maybe I'm in luck after all.  Happy days are here again.   Seems I need to do a lot more digging.  There may or may not be a correlation to the time in which I started having the seizures and cognitive difficulties, I did have a TIA around that time as well.  Hopeful thinking I guess.  

Article mentions about the funding of the research.  Just who do we trust really.

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/splenda.asp


----------

